# July 4th: Red, White & Blue Fruit Sundae



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy July 4th Ladies & Gentlemen,

This versatile fruit, icecream and whipped cream dessert requires exactly 15 minutes to prepare or less, depending how many one needs to prepare ... 

Please note: this dessert can be prepared for all national holidays, thus, all one needs to do, is change the fruit and icecream colors !  

 july 4th: red, white & blue fruit sundae

 Parfait dessert glassware are required for maximum impact and attractiveness 


*** FILL A DESSERT TALL PARFAIT GLASSWARE DISH WITH LAYERS OF THE FOLLOWING : 

A. FRESH BLUEBERRIES ON BOTTOM LAYER
B. VANILLA ICECREAM OF CHOICE = 2ND LAYER
C. WHIPPED CREAM = 3RD LAYER
D. STRAWBERRIES = 4TH LAYER 
E. WHIPPED CREAM = 5TH LAYER
F. VANILLA ICECREAM = 6TH LAYER
G. BLUEBERRIES = 7TH LAYER 

For the European Cup, we are preparing a Spanish and an Italian one for our international expat friends; 

Spain: pineapple and strawberries with vanilla icecream

Italia: kiwi with strawberries with vanilla icecream 


*** FOR CANADA: rasberry, vanilla icecream, whipped cream, strawberries and repeat ... 

All our best wishes for a Happy Canada Day, and July 4th;
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm a big fan of layered dishes in clear glasses (i.e. strawberry cheesecake in martini glasses, etc.). They're just the right size to serve individually for a dinner party. 

I have been playing around with Verrines - amuse bouche, salad (Greek Caprese), and desserts (served with demitasse spoons).

Here's the general idea. The possibilities are endless.

*Strawberry Charlotte Verrines*:

Strawberry Charlotte Verrines Recipe | Vegetarian Times

*Verrines: A Glass Act:*

Kitchen Window -- Verrines: A Glass Act : NPR


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 30, 2012)

*Cerise: Thanks alot for the Links & Ideas*

  Yes, me too ... I love the visual impact of the stemware desserts or 

glassware desserts ... The colors and textures in sheer view ... 


Have a lovely 4th July,
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 30, 2012)

Cerise;

The strawberry Charlotte is stunning ... I shall take a look at the recipe in more depth. Thanks.

I make a traditional British dessert called a Lime Fool, with kiwi, strawberry & white chocolate with whipped cream for Italian festivities ( red, white and green ) ... It is similar to the Charlotte & the Trifle --- which is another British dessert with layers and fruit ... 

Gravy Train had prepared it. It is in the dessert section here on D.C. 

Have a great 4th.
Margaux.


----------

